# Book suggestions



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Can anyone suggest books to read in regards to training dogs that would be useful for training Police K9s?
I have already been suggested How To Be Your Dog's Best Friend byThe Monks of New Skete and have read Training Dogs by Col. Konrad Most. 
I am also interested in dog behavior books which do not have to be restricted to Police dogs. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

If you have not done so, check out http://www.leerburg.com. You'll find many free articles on K9/PPD/SchH training there and all kinds of books, tapes, equipment, etc.


----------



## RobR (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Novarobin, a few years (12) back I found an excellent book titled, "Dog Training For Law Enforcement" written by R.S. Eden ISBN 0-920490-48-4

I used this book for much training with my first GSD and found it was great. Hope that helps! Rob R


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, I will check it out for sure. I will add it to my list of reading. I finished a book by Col. Konrad Most, Training Dogs, I think it was, and am on to Scent and the Scenting Dog.


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Good choice w/ scent and the scenting dog....a must read.


----------

